# Nephrology Coding-How would you code



## chrisrjjj (May 11, 2009)

How would you code the following? 

A diabetic on dialysis since 2004 was seen in your office.  The patient also has a diagnosis of diabetic nephropathy. 

a. 250.40, 583.81, 585.6, V45.11
b. 250.40, 585.6, and V45.11

Thanks


----------



## FTessaBartels (May 11, 2009)

*Is this an exam question?*

Or a homework exercise?

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------



## chrisrjjj (May 11, 2009)

This is documentation i ran across and need to code.  It is neither homework or exam.


----------



## magnolia1 (May 11, 2009)

Based on what you indicate as far as documentation, I would go
with 250.40, 583.81 and V45.11. 

I don't see ESRD noted.


----------

